# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  قزاز ورزاز . . .التور كان وقع بتكتر سكاكينو

## musab aljak

*قزاز ورزاز
محمد الطيب الأمين

التور كان وقع بتكتر سكاكينو ومعمر القذافي كذلك
(يقولون: ينتهي العزاء بانتهاء  مراسم الدفن)
(ينتهي العرس بأنتهاء الحفلة) وذلك لأن  بعد اي حفلة عرس هناك مجموعة ترابط في بيت العرس حتى عودة العريس من شهر العسل 

في حياتي لم أجد برنامج سخيف وثقيل مثل برنامج (ألو يادكتور) بالاذاعة الطبية 

طارق كبلو هو مذيع مثل الحلو مر  لايظهر إلا في رمضان وحمزة عوض الله كذلك
بالمناسبة حمزة عوض الله بقى مدرب ومحلل رياضي ومنظراتي  بدرجة (دكتور)

صنعت الولايات المتحدة الامريكية  سيارات تطير في الجو داخل المدن لتفادي الزحمة المرورية 
يعني بعد كده عادي تشوف (هايس) ماشة الكلاكلة وطايرة بي فوق 
ولو في زول عايز يركب من نص الطريق لازم يطلع في رأس عمود الكهرباء ويؤشر للعربات
تاني المحطات  ح تكون في الجو
تطلع في رأس الشجرة او رأس البيت تنتظر باصات الوالي
المظلات العاملنها في المحطات دي تاني ح تكون معلقة في الجو

(عادي ممكن تسمع ليك خبر يقول عشرة اشخاص ماتو في حادث طائرة بونج وركشة قادمة من ام بدة كرور)
وطبعا الامريكان  ديل لازم يعملو مواتر طايرة لناس المرور

انا عندي إقتراح العربات خلوها تبقى طايرة بي فوق  والطيرات تمشي في الظلط
لازم يحصل تظور في الحتة دي
عمرنا ده كلو بنشوف الطيارات طايرة وبعد كده خلي ناس الطيارات يشوفونا إحنا طايرين 
والحاجه دي ممكن تعمل نقلة في حياة الكمساري
بدل يكون كمساري يبقى مضيف 
مضيف في عينك
الكماسرة ديل عربات الامريكان  الطايرة دي ما بتنفع معاهم 
لانو عادي ممكن الكمساري يرمي (السفة)
من فوق
يرمي ليك سفة في صلعتك الدنيا دي تمسخ ليك
عشان كده خلونا في الظلط ده احسن
ظلط ب (الظاء
و.....و....
لو داير تسيبنا جرب وانت سيبنا..... لكن بعد رمضان
في ناس بتحارب الفول في رمضان وفي ناس في رمضان الفول بيصالحهم
ناس مابتأكل الفول الا في رمضان 
لانه يمثل نقلة لهم

والله العظيم انا بعرف لي اسرة (30) يوم في رمضان بتاكل عصيدت في الفطور وعصيدة في العشاء وعصيدة في السهور والله على ما اقول شهيد
والعصيدة دي ذاتها في تلتلة
ناس زي ديل لما يلقو فول في رمضان قطع شك بيفرحوا جدآ
الفول الأغبش ده ممكن يفرحهم
ياز أفتح لهم ابواب رحمتك ببركة هذا الشهر المبارك   آمين

بعض البنات اصبحب متطورات جدآ الواحدة لما تلقى قروش بتدخلها رصيد في هاتفها وكلما احتاجت بتفك الرصيد 
علي بالطلاق احنا عارفين اي حاجه

حقيقة لا اود أسرد قصة هذه الفتاة التي في هاتفها مليون جنية وكيف أنها تتعامل مع والدتها وأخوانها
لن أحكي قصة هذه الفتاة التي بالضرورة اصابها لعنة الله 
لن أحكي حفاظآ على دموع القارئ الكريم 
وللامانة  هي تملك موبايل سعره(90) ألف جنية بالقديم وبداخله رصيد بمليون يامولانا
وطبعا المليون دي تلاقيط من ده(200) ومن داك (150) و و 
وعليكم الله افتحوا لينا سوبر ماركت نشتري منو (اخلاق)
دايرين اخلاق للبيع 
دعوتنا انو ربنا يهدي بناتنا واولادنا ويحفظهم من المعاصي  والحرام  وان يدلهم على محبة رسوله الكريم

الليله(عشرة)
وباقي عشرة المغفرة وعشرة العتق من النار

وحقيقة لا زلت أذكر المذيعة التي قالت قبل سنوات :رمضان أوله رحمه واوسطه مغفرة واخره  عتق في النار وكررتها اكثرمن مرة
والصحيح  طبعا عتق من النار ولا حوله ولا قوة إلا بالله
معقوله مذيعه بتقول (يا اصتاذ) وهي قاصده استاذ
جد انا مستغرب المذيعات ديل بتجيبوهم من وين 
لكن الله في 

يا استاذة رصيدك الفي الموبايل كم
و..   .و...
خايف هو قال مني وأنا حالتي في إيدو
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يامصعب الزول ده بيكتب في ياتو جريدة
بالجد هو صحفي ؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## musab aljak

*الزول دا صحفى فى جريدة فنون يا كسلاوى

*

----------


## مناوي

*ياخ انت  اليوم مالك شابكنا طبيب عطبرة  وطبيب الطبية دكتور تروتا وووووو

الهاصل شنو ؟؟؟  

كدي قول عطشان ولا امبارح ما متسحر !!!
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*حيرتنا والله  ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## zahababeker

*يا مصعب الجاك . اذا كنت المسؤل ؟؟ 
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*الزول دا اسلوبو جمسل في الكتابه

وعندو سخريه مميزه
                        	*

----------

